# Starwood MF's



## tomandrobin (Nov 29, 2006)

Does anyone have a chart or link to the Starwood Timeshare Maintenance Fees?


----------



## Denise L (Nov 29, 2006)

*?*

I wasn't aware that there was such a chart or site. I thought that as owners, we post them here when asked at that time of the year when the bills come (or with mystarcentral, we look and post the proposed fees here). Are you aware of something else?


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 30, 2006)

No, I was just hoping that maybe Starwood had it published somewhere and that some of the resident Starwood experts might have it.


----------



## Sir Newf (Nov 30, 2006)

*Westin-Kierland 2007 maint. fees*

Here are mine for 1 Bdrm-Deluxe, Platnium 67,100:
From Mystarcentral
2006: $467.19 (maint/tax/SVN/ARDA)
2007: $494.95 (maint/tax/SVN/ARDA)


----------



## arlene22 (Nov 30, 2006)

Still waiting for my Harborside bill. They tend to come late. Some years, I received & paid the bill _after_ I used my week (we go in February). I figure if they're not worried about it, I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Transit (Dec 3, 2006)

Vistana Villages $920 (tax, main ,svn)2 bedroom 81000 staroptins


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 3, 2006)

I posted WSJ MFs
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36214

The weekly 2007 MFs (not including SVN fee) are as follows:
Terrace Suite: $793.75
Townhouse Suite: $1058.37
2-Bd Townhouse: $1322.98
2-Bd Premium: $1587.50
3-Bd Pool Villa: $1587.61
3-Bd Premium: $1587.61


----------



## ccy (Dec 3, 2006)

Transit said:
			
		

> Vistana Villages $920 (tax, main ,svn)2 bedroom 81000 staroptins


Is that the MF for Bella or Key West?


----------



## Transit (Dec 3, 2006)

keywest phase


----------



## Pedro (Dec 11, 2006)

The MFs for Lakeside Terrace for 2007 are now posted at the www.mystarcentral.com website. Until this morning, they were showing as “Projected fees” and now are actually showing as fees due 01/11/07: $ 708.41 + $5.00 for the ARDA fee. Too bad that for Lakeside Terrace the MFs can't be paid with the Starwood AX card - I can always use more Starpoints!


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Sounds like trouble brewing*



			
				arlene22 said:
			
		

> Still waiting for my Harborside bill. They tend to come late. Some years, I received & paid the bill _after_ I used my week (we go in February). I figure if they're not worried about it, I'm not worried about it.



Very dangerous pattern. I know of resorts where that type of "whenever" attitude prevailed for many years. Come to find out the management had no accurate listing of owners, wasn't properly collecting and a rather large shortfall was being hidden at the end of each year by the fresh funds rolling in. Eventually the owners had to pay to get things cleaned up - both the owners list and the ever building debt.  Not cheap and it never should have occurred. 
If they don't seem interested in collections that isn't a good thing for you as an owner even if it results in a temporary free ride each year.


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 11, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> Very dangerous pattern. I know of resorts where that type of "whenever" attitude prevailed for many years. Come to find out the management had no accurate listing of owners, wasn't properly collecting and a rather large shortfall was being hidden at the end of each year by the fresh funds rolling in. Eventually the owners had to pay to get things cleaned up - both the owners list and the ever building debt.  Not cheap and it never should have occurred.
> If they don't seem interested in collections that isn't a good thing for you as an owner even if it results in a temporary free ride each year.


 Yikes!


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Dec 16, 2006)

*Just Recv'd Our First Invoice*

Hi All!  Just got our first MF bill - They say the fees went up 8%.  The amount due for our 2br lakes unit is $730.83.  This invoice includes tax as well correct?  I don't see a breakdown and it's not posted on mystarcentral yet.  Please help a newbie understand this bill.  Thx.


----------



## grgs (Dec 17, 2006)

*Westin Kierland 2007 M.F.*

2007 2 bedroom Platinum (148,100 StarOptions):

$1,129.30
  (Operating Assessment: 805.39; Replacement Reserve: 163.39; Tax: 56.52;             
  SVN Fee: 99.00; ARDA: 5.00)

2006:

$1044.72
  (Operating Assessment: 731.91; Replacement Reserve: 163.39; Tax: 45.42;      
  SVN Fee: 99.00; ARDA: 5.00)

8.1% from 2006 from 2007.

Glorian


----------



## TheUnitrep (Dec 19, 2006)

*WKORV and SMV Maintenance Fees (EOY)*

WKORV (EOY)

Master Assoc. Assessment               43.21
Apartment Ownership Assessment    165.25
Vacation Ownership Assessment      572.31
SVN Membership Fee                     103.30
ARDA Contribution                            5.00
                                               ========
                                                 889.07


Sheraton Mountain Vista (EOY)

Vacation Ownership Assessment      323.28
Condo Common Assessment              79.65
Estimated Real Estate Tax                40.74
SVN Membership Fee*                     30.00 
ARDO Contribution                            5.00
                                               ========
                                                 478.67

*Reduced due to owning second interval


What a difference between the two resorts ($889 v $488) for the same number of StarOptions (148,100)! 

Our family wishes everyone a Merry Christmas and a very prosperous 2007!!!

Jerry


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 19, 2006)

*WKORV Deluxe MFs - 2007*



			
				TheUnitrep said:
			
		

> WKORV (EOY)
> 
> Master Assoc. Assessment               43.21
> Apartment Ownership Assessment    165.25
> ...



WKORV Deluxe MFs - 2007 (w/o SVN fee or ARDA)

MF = $2057.57 - from MyStarCentral
[This is a 13.5% increase over 2006 fees of $1813.16]

Jerry - where did you get the breakdown - did they send something out?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 19, 2006)

*WSJ MFs - 2007*

WSJ MFs - 2007 (w/o SVN fee or ARDA)
2Bd Townhouse

MF = $1322.98 - from MyStarCentral
[9.9% increase over 2006 MFs of $1204.13]


----------



## TheUnitrep (Dec 19, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Jerry - where did you get the breakdown - did they send something out?




I received my WKORV MF bill (with the increase it seems an appropriate abbreviation) in the mail today.  I got the one for SMV in the mail yesterday.

I might as well have gotten a lump of coal from Santa!

One bright spot (from the 2007 Operating Plan and Budget which came with the WKORV MF Bill):

"The resort is adding wireless Internet access at a cost of $3.08 per unit week for the 2007 budget."  

I hope this means WIRELESS WILL BE AVAILABLE IN EACH UNIT and not just in the lobby or on the patio.

Jerry


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 19, 2006)

*2007 MFs for Kierland - 1Bd Deluxe (large) ?*

Anybody have the 2007 MFs for Kierland 1Bd Deluxe (large side of LO)? - w/o SVN and ARDA fees

PS - thanks Glorian


----------



## grgs (Dec 19, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Anybody have the 2007 MFs for Kierland 1Bd Deluxe (large side of LO)? - w/o SVN and ARDA fees



$596.75 
(This is the Operating Assessment & Replacement Reserve; SVN fee ($99), ARDA ($5), and property tax (est. $30-35) are not included).

Glorian


----------



## Sir Newf (Dec 20, 2006)

Bluejahz,
The Deluxe is the small side, 67,100pts. I believe you are asking about the Premium (larger-side)?

 2007 Year Charges for 1 Bdrm deluxe 67,100 pts Kierland:
 Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 372.03  
 Tax - If Applicable    $ 23.92  
 Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 99.00   
 ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  
 Total 2007 Year Charges    $ 499.95


----------



## steve1000 (Dec 20, 2006)

As an owner at Mission Hills I am somewhat disturbed by the letter accompanying the budget that notes that my MF for 2007 is an increase of 15.4% over 2006 [which as I recall was almost 18% higher than 2005] and then states "historically the association has experienced moderate increases with an average annualized increase since 2002 of 12.27%". 

I can understand occasional spikes in costs that result in more signnificant increases to MFs but I believe the typical increase should be maybe 5-6% not the 12.27% they suggest is "moderate". I don't like the inference that a 12.27% year to year increase in MFs is a moderate increase that should be expected. I am also an owner at Four Seasons Aviara and while their MFs are much higher (because they include daily maid service) the year to year percentage increases have been much less.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 20, 2006)

Sir Newf said:
			
		

> Bluejahz,
> The Deluxe is the small side, 67,100pts. I believe you are asking about the Premium (larger-side)?
> 
> 2007 Year Charges for 1 Bdrm deluxe 67,100 pts Kierland:
> ...


I meant the premium (large) - I was confused because it is the opposite terminalogy for WKORV


----------



## duke (Dec 20, 2006)

steve1000 said:
			
		

> As an owner at Mission Hills I am somewhat disturbed by the letter accompanying the budget that notes that my MF for 2007 is an increase of 15.4% over 2006 [which as I recall was almost 18% higher than 2005] and then states "historically the association has experienced moderate increases with an average annualized increase since 2002 of 12.27%".
> 
> I can understand occasional spikes in costs that result in more signnificant increases to MFs but I believe the typical increase should be maybe 5-6% not the 12.27% they suggest is "moderate". I don't like the inference that a 12.27% year to year increase in MFs is a moderate increase that should be expected. I am also an owner at Four Seasons Aviara and while their MFs are much higher (because they include daily maid service) the year to year percentage increases have been much less.



Is there any way to say no to any increase?
I do it every day in my business.....


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 20, 2006)

duke said:
			
		

> Is there any way to say no to any increase?
> I do it every day in my business.....


Good one - I wonder if an 'Owner' revolt is covered in the CCRs


----------



## steve1000 (Dec 20, 2006)

I called Starwood Vacation Ownership management and voiced my concern. The individual I spoke with encouraged me to send them an email. I did so. I let them know that I am an owner with several of the different major hotel-based vacation ownership programs and was concerned that SVO's percentage MF increases (based on my ownership at WMH) seemed to incur the highest increases compared to the other ownership programs. I suggested that double digit MF increases were not what most owners anticipated when they purchased their weeks and that such continually high increases would have an adverse impact on SVO's position in the vacation ownership marketplace. I think my Four Seasons Aviara MF only increased by about 3% or so this year and my other ownership weeks have had lower average increases over the past couple of years than Starwoods. I'll let you know what (if anything) I hear back from Starwood.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 21, 2006)

What is a reliable email address to voice concerns to?
not just MFs - In my reading of various posts - SVO/SVN resorts need a feedback mechanism (i mean a real one...}


----------



## steve1000 (Dec 21, 2006)

I was directed to send my email to Starwood as follows:
associationmgmt@starwoodvo.com

I received back the following message:

Thank you for contacting us. 

 We appreciate the time you have taken to provide us with your comments.  Our goal is to exceed owner’s expectations and meet each and every one of your vacation needs.  

 Many of the fees associated with the Annual Operating Budget are outside of the control of the Home Owners Association and Board of Directors.  The Board of Directors works very hard to achieve the lowest possible dues increase and still meet your needs as an owner.  

 We have forwarded your feedback to the appropriate contact with the Board of Directors.  If you have any questions or require immediate assistance do not hesitate to contacting us.  Once again we appreciate your comments and look forward to serving you in your future vacation needs. 

Sincerely, 

Aixa Garcia 
Correspondence Coordinator 
SVO Association Management
Tel:  407-903-4670
Fax:  407-903-4671
www.mystarcentral.com


----------



## barndweller (Dec 23, 2006)

*Got my bills this week*

Sheraton Desert Oasis:
Standard 1-bedroom  $424.95
Deluxe 1-bedroom  $500.88
2 bedroom lock-off  $728.46
Increase over last year 5.87%

Villas of Cave Creek (not SVN but Starwood managed)
2 bedroom  $684 17
Increase over last year 1.2%

Not including ARDA

I am not in SVN


----------



## duke (Dec 23, 2006)

What is the SVO membership fees for multiple ownerships?  How does it increase?


----------



## TheUnitrep (Dec 23, 2006)

duke said:
			
		

> What is the SVO membership fees for multiple ownerships?  How does it increase?



Duke --

The SVN fee for a second week of ownership is $30/year.

There is no additional fee if you own three or more weeks.

Makes you want to go out and buy a few more weeks, huh! 

Merry Christmas!!

Jerry


----------



## MLC (Dec 23, 2006)

steve1000 said:
			
		

> As an owner at Mission Hills I am somewhat disturbed by the letter accompanying the budget that notes that my MF for 2007 is an increase of 15.4% over 2006 [which as I recall was almost 18% higher than 2005] and then states "historically the association has experienced moderate increases with an average annualized increase since 2002 of 12.27%".
> 
> I can understand occasional spikes in costs that result in more signnificant increases to MFs but I believe the typical increase should be maybe 5-6% not the 12.27% they suggest is "moderate". I don't like the inference that a 12.27% year to year increase in MFs is a moderate increase that should be expected. I am also an owner at Four Seasons Aviara and while their MFs are much higher (because they include daily maid service) the year to year percentage increases have been much less.



You are exactly correct, once I get my last MF I will post a thread to show how Marriott, Hyatt, Hilton, Four Season, and the Royals in cancun compare in MF increases.  Take care all and have a Merrry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------

